# Special State Police Officers



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wanted some more info on Special State Police Officers sorry if this has been asked in the past


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

What do you want to know?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*SSPO STATUTORY AUTHORITY*
*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 56 Agents of **Massachusetts** Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Children; appointment as special officers*
Section 56. The colonel may appoint two or more agents of the Massachusetts Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children as special state police officers for a term of three years, who shall serve without pay and shall have and exercise throughout the commonwealth the powers of state police officers to serve warrants and other criminal processes, except the authority to arrest without warrant.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 57 Agents of humane societies and associations; appointment as special officers*
Section 57. The colonel may appoint, at the request of the Massachusetts Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals, the Berkshire Animal Protective Society, Inc., the Animal Rescue League of Boston, the Boston Work Horse Relief Association, the Lowell Humane Society, the Worcester Animal Rescue League or the Animal Rescue League of New Bedford, duly accredited agents of said corporations as special state police officers to serve for one year subject to removal by the colonel. Such special state police officers shall report to him relative to their official acts as such police officers at such times and in such manner as the colonel may require. They shall serve without pay, except their regular compensation as agents of said corporation. They shall receive no fees for services or return of any criminal process and shall have throughout the commonwealth the powers of constables and police officers to arrest and detain any person violating any law for the prevention of cruelty to animals.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 58 **Port** of **Boston Authority** employees; appointment as special officers*
Section 58. The colonel may, at the request of the Port of Boston Authority, appoint as special state police officers employees of said authority. Such special state police officers shall serve for one year, subject to removal by the colonel, and they shall have the same power to make arrests as the state police for any criminal offense committed in or upon lands, piers or structures within the charge of said authority. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except their regular compensation as employees of said authority, and they shall receive no fees for services or return of any criminal process.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 59 Employees of mental health or mental retardation departments; appointment as special officers*
Section 59. The colonel may, upon petition of the commissioner of mental health or the commissioner of mental retardation, appoint as special state police officers employees of the department of mental health or the department of mental retardation or employees of various institutions under the respective jurisdictions of said departments, who shall have the same power to make arrests as the state police for any criminal offense committed in or upon lands or structures within the charge of said departments or of the various institutions under the respective jurisdictions of said departments. Such special state police officers shall be sworn before a justice of the peace or notary public who shall make return thereof to the department upon a form provided by said department. Upon receipt of said return the department shall issue a license to each person designated to act as a special state police officer, and such license shall, in any court of the commonwealth, be competent evidence of the validity of the appointment of the person named therein and of his authority to act as such special state police officer. A special state police officer shall hold his office until his license expires or is revoked by the colonel, or until the petitioner files a notice with the department that the services of such officer are no longer required. The colonel may provide that the license and any renewal thereof shall expire on the anniversary of the birth of the person named therein not less than one nor more than two years following the date of issue. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except for their regular compensation as employees of the department of mental health, the department of mental retardation, or the various institutions under the respective jurisdictions of said departments, and they shall receive no fees for services for return of any criminal process.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 60 Public health department employees; appointment as special officers*
Section 60. The colonel may, upon petition of the commissioner of public health, appoint as special state police officers employees of the department of public health or employees of the various institutions under its jurisdiction, who shall have the same power to make arrests as the state police for any criminal offense committed in or upon the lands or structures within the charge of the department of public health or the various institutions under its jurisdiction. Such special state police officers shall be sworn before a justice of the peace or notary public who shall make a return thereof to the department upon a form provided by said department. Upon receipt of said return, the department shall issue a license to each person designated to act as a special state police officer, and such license shall, in any court of the commonwealth, be competent evidence of the validity of the appointment of the person named therein and of his authority to act as such special state police officer. Such a special state police officer shall hold his office until his license expires or is revoked by the colonel, or until the petitioner files a notice with the department that the services of such officer are no longer required. The colonel may provide that the license and any renewal thereof shall expire on the anniversary of the birth of the person named therein not less than one nor more than two years following the date of issue. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except their regular compensation as employees of the department of public health or the various institutions under its jurisdiction, and they shall receive no fees for services or return of any criminal process.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 61 **Massachusetts** Turnpike Authority employees; appointment as special officers*
Section 61. The colonel may, at the request of the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority, appoint as special state police officers employees of said authority. Such special state police officers shall serve for one year, subject to removal by the colonel, and they shall have the same power to make arrests as the state police for any criminal offense committed in or upon lands or structures within the control of said authority. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except their regular compensation as employees of the said authority, and they shall receive no fees for service or return of any criminal process.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 62 Employees of soldiers' homes; appointment as special officers*
Section 62. The colonel may, upon petition of the board of trustees of the Soldiers' Home in Holyoke, or the Soldiers' Home in Massachusetts located in the city of Chelsea, as the case may be, appoint as special state police officers employees of said institutions, who shall have the same power to make arrests as the state police for any criminal offense committed in or upon land or structures within the charge of said boards of trustees, respectively. Such special state police officers shall be sworn before a justice of the peace or notary public who shall make a return thereof to the department upon a form provided by it. Upon receipt of said return the department shall issue a license to each person designated to act as a special state police officer, and such license shall, in any court of the commonwealth, be competent evidence of the validity of the appointment of the person named therein and of his authority to act as such special state police officer. A special state police officer shall hold his office until the petitioner files a notice with the department that the services of such officer are no longer required. The colonel may provide that the license or renewal thereof shall expire on the anniversary of the date of birth of the person named therein not less than one nor more than two years following the date of issue. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except their regular compensation as employees of said institutions, and they shall receive no fees for services or return of any criminal process.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 63 Employees of colleges, universities, other educational institutions and hospitals; appointment as special officers*
Section 63. The colonel may, upon such reasonable terms and conditions as may be prescribed by him, at the request of an officer of a college, university, other educational institution or hospital licensed pursuant to section fifty-one of chapter one hundred and eleven, appoint employees of such college, university, other educational institution or hospital as special state police officers. Such special state police officers shall serve for three years, subject to removal by the colonel, and they shall have the same power to make arrests as regular police officers for any criminal offense committed in or upon lands or structures owned, used or occupied by such college, university, or other institution or hospital.
Each application for appointment as a special state police officer or a renewal thereof shall be accompanied by a fee, the amount of which shall be determined annually by the commissioner of administration under the provision of section three B of chapter seven.
The colonel may promulgate such rules and regulations as may be necessary to ensure proper standards of skill. Said rules and regulations shall conform to the provisions of chapter thirty A.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 64 Civil defense agency employees; appointment as special officers*
Section 64. The colonel may, at the request of the director of civil defense, appoint employees of the civil defense agency as special state police officers. Such special state police officers shall serve for one year, subject to removal by the colonel, shall receive such training as the colonel shall direct and shall have the same power to make arrests as the state police of any criminal offense committed in or upon lands or structures located in the town of Framingham within the charge of said director. Such officers shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without compensation, other than their regular compensation as employees of said agency.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 65 **Middlesex**County** Sanatorium employees; appointment as special officers*
Section 65. The colonel may, upon petition of the board of trustees of the Middlesex County Sanatorium, appoint as special state police officers employees of said institution, who shall have the same power to make arrests as regular police officers for any criminal offense committed in or upon lands, or structures owned, used or occupied by said sanatorium. Such special state police officers shall be sworn before a justice of the peace or notary public who shall make a return thereof to the department upon a form provided by said department. Upon receipt of said return, the department shall issue a license to each person designated to act as a special state police officer, and such license shall, in any court of the commonwealth, be competent evidence of the validity of the appointment of the person named therein and of his authority to act as such special state police officer. A special state police officer shall hold his office until his license expires or is revoked, by the colonel, or until the petitioner files a notice with the department that the services of such officer are no longer required. The colonel may provide that the license and any renewal thereof shall expire on the anniversary of the birth of the person named therein not less than one nor more than two years following the date of issue. Such special state police officer shall report to the colonel as to his official acts at such times and in such manner as the colonel may require. Such special state police officer shall serve without pay, except his regular compensation as an employee of said institution, and shall receive no fees for services or return of any criminal process.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 66 Employment and training division employees; appointment as special officers*
Section 66. The colonel may, at the request of the deputy director of the division of employment and training, appoint as special state police officers employees of said division. Such special state police officers shall serve for one year, subject to removal by the colonel, and they shall have the same power to make arrests as the state police for any violation of section forty-seven of chapter one hundred and fifty-one A and shall have the power to serve warrants and other criminal processes. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except their regular compensation as employees of said division, and they shall receive no fees for service or return of any criminal process.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 67 State lottery commission employees; appointment as special officers*
Section 67. The colonel may, at the request of the state lottery commission, appoint as special state police officers employees of said lottery commission holding the title of chief of security, security officer, license agent, field investigator, supervisor of beano, or assistant supervisor of beano. Such special state police officers shall serve for one year, subject to removal by the colonel, and they shall have the same power to make arrests as the state police for any criminal offense committed in connection with any activities operated or regulated by the state lottery commission. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except their regular compensation as employees of said lottery commission, and they shall receive no fees for service or return of any criminal process.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 68 Special investigations bureau employees; appointment as special officers*
Section 68. The colonel may, at the request of the director of the bureau of special investigations, with the approval of the fraudulent claims commission, appoint as special state police officers employees of said bureau who have undergone training as required by said colonel. Such special state police officers shall serve for one year, subject to removal by the colonel, and they shall have and exercise throughout the commonwealth the same powers as state police officers to serve warrants and other criminal processes for any criminal offense resulting from either a fraudulent claim for payment or service under any assistance program administered by the department of public welfare or any program administered by the department of social services or a receipt of payment or services by a person entitled thereto or for any violation of chapter two hundred and seventy-three relative to the support of spouses and children for whom the department of public welfare is entitled to receive payment, or in whose behalf said department is giving aid; except, that said officers shall not have the authority to arrest without a warrant. They shall report to the colonel as to their official acts at such times and in such manner as he may require. They shall serve without pay, except their regular compensation as employees of said bureau, and they shall receive no fees for service or return of any criminal process. This section shall not be construed as authorizing any person appointed as a special state police officer as provided herein to carry a firearm in the performance of his duties.

*CHAPTER 127. *OFFICERS AND INMATES OF PENAL AND REFORMATORY INSTITUTIONS. PAROLES AND PARDONS
*Chapter 127: Section 127 Special state police officers; powers and duties*
Section 127. The governor, upon the written recommendation of the commissioner or the chairman of the parole board, may appoint any employee of the *department of correction or the parole board*, respectively, a special state police officer for a term of three years, unless sooner removed. Officers so appointed may serve warrants issued by the governor, the commissioner or the parole board and orders of removal or transfer of prisoners issued by the commissioner and warrants issued by any court or trial justice in the commonwealth for the arrest of a person charged with the crime of escape or attempt to escape from a penal institution or from the custody of an officer while being conveyed to or from any such institution, and may perform police duty about the premises of penal institutions. Such special state police officers of the parole board may also perform police duties: (1) when on official duty as a parole officer and in the company of an on-duty police officer or state police officer during the course of such police officers official duties; (2) to serve arrest warrants issued by any court in the commonwealth for the arrest of any person charged with any crime; (3) when arresting parolees pursuant to warrants or detainers of the parole board or transporting said parolees, over individuals who attempt or threaten to interfere with such special state police officers of the parole board in the performance of their duties; (4) on the premises of parole board facilities, which facilities shall include locations where the board is conducting a hearing or other board business; (5) including applying for and executing search warrants in the course of an investigation of parole violations, and upon complaint on oath that such special state police officer has probable cause to believe that the parolee, for whom a current parole arrest warrant is outstanding, is concealed within a house, place, vessel anywhere within the commonwealth or territorial waters thereof or vehicle of another; (6) including, after such applying for and executing search warrants in the course of an investigation of parole violations after notifying the appropriate local police department or the state police and upon complaint on oath that such special state police officer has probable cause to believe that stolen or embezzled property or property obtained by false pretenses, property which has been used as the means of committing a crime, property which has been concealed to prevent a crime from being discovered or property which is unlawfully possessed or kept or concealed for an unlawful purpose is in the possession or control of a parolee; and (7) including applying for and executing search warrants in the course of an investigation of parole violations, and upon complaint on oath that such special state police officer reasonably believes that evidence of a parole violation is concealed on such parolee's person or under such parolee's exclusive control. Whenever evidence of a crime has been discovered by such special state police officer, the appropriate local police department or state police shall be notified immediately. Such special state police officers of the investigative and fugitive apprehension unit of the department of correction may also perform police duties: (1) when on official duty as such a special state police officer of said investigative and fugitive apprehension unit, and in the company of an on-duty police officer or state police officer during the course of such police officer's official duties; (2) to serve arrest warrants or escape warrants issued by any court in the commonwealth for the arrest of any person charged with any crime; and (3) when arresting escapees pursuant to arrest warrants or transporting said escapees, over individuals who attempt or threaten to interfere with such special state police officers of said investigative and fugitive apprehension unit in the performance of their duties.

*CHAPTER 147. *STATE AND OTHER POLICE, AND CERTAIN POWERS AND DUTIES OF THE DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC SAFETY
*Chapter 147: Section 2 Inspectors; powers and duties; appointment as special state police*
Section 2. All inspectors of the department shall have and exercise throughout the commonwealth the powers of constables, police officers and watchmen, except as to the service of civil process. The governor may command their services in suppressing riots and in preserving the peace. The commissioner may request the colonel of state police to appoint such inspectors as special state police officers and invest them with such of the powers of the state police officers as said colonel may deem advisable. The commissioner, with the approval of the governor, may authorize the inspectors of the department to carry badges, revolvers, clubs, handcuffs and twisters, or such other articles as may be required in the performance of their duties.
*CHAPTER 90. *AUTHORITY
*MGL c.90C s.1 Motor Vehicle Procedure- Definitions*

"Police officer'', any officer, other than an investigator or examiner of the transportation division of the department of telecommunications and energy, authorized to make arrest or serve criminal process, any person appointed by the registrar under section twenty-nine of chapter ninety, any person appointed by the trustees of the University of Massachusetts under section thirty-two A of chapter seventy-five, any person appointed by the trustees of Southeastern Massachusetts university under section seventeen of chapter seventy-five B (_repealed_) and any person appointed by the colonel of state police under section fifty-nine of chapter twenty-two C.

*CHAPTER 73. *STATE COLLEGES AND COMMUNITY COLLEGES
*Chapter 75: Section 32A Control, movement and parking of motor vehicles*
Section 32A. The trustees shall make rules and regulations for the control, movement and parking of vehicles on the campus of the university and on other land of the university, and may provide reasonable penalties for the violation of said rules and regulations. The trustees may appoint as police officers persons in the employ of the university who in the enforcement of said rules and regulations and throughout university property shall have the powers of police officers, except as to service of civil process. Notwithstanding any other provision of law, all fines and penalties recovered for violation of rules and regulations made under authority of this section shall be accounted for by the clerk of the court and forwarded to the trustees of the university to be deposited in the scholarship trust fund of the university for scholarship purposes.

*CHAPTER 73. *STATE COLLEGES AND COMMUNITY COLLEGES
*Chapter 73: Section 18 Control, movement and parking of motor vehicles*
Section 18. The trustees shall make rules and regulations for the control, movement and parking of vehicles on the campus or other land of a state college and may provide reasonable penalties for the violation of said rules and regulations. The trustees may appoint as police officers persons in the employ of such college who in the enforcement of said rules and regulations and throughout the property of such college shall have the powers of police officers, except as to service of civil process. Notwithstanding any other provision of law, all fines and penalties recovered for violation of rules and regulations made under authority of this section shall be accounted for by the clerk of the court and forwarded to the trustees of the division of state colleges who shall deposit the same in the scholarship trust fund of such college for scholarship purposes.

*RAILROAD, STREET RAILWAY AND STEAMBOAT POLICE*

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 51 Special state police officer appointments upon petition by railroad corporation*
Section 51. The colonel, upon the petition of a railroad corporation, or of a railway company, or of The Boston Terminal Corporation, or of Railway Express Agency, Inc., or of a common carrier of passengers by water for hire having a usual place of receiving or discharging passengers within the commonwealth, may from time to time appoint as special state police officers as many of the persons designated in said petition and being citizens of the United States as it may deem proper, for the purposes and with the powers hereinafter set forth. Any person, appointed as a special state police officer upon the petition of a railroad corporation, may act as a police officer upon the premises and vehicles of any corporation transporting passengers or property by motor vehicle under the joint control and management of said corporation and said railroad corporation, which, for the purposes of this and sections fifty-two and fifty-three, shall be considered as being the premises, cars and vehicles of said railroad corporation.
*Chapter 159: Section 93 Powers*
Section 93. Railroad, railway, railway express or steamboat police officers may preserve order on the premises, cars, vehicles, vessels and boats of the corporation or company upon whose petition they are appointed and at the wharves and landing places owned or used by such carrier by water; may, without a warrant, arrest an idle, noisy, or disorderly person upon such premises, cars, vehicles, vessels or boats; or a passenger upon such cars, vehicles, vessels or boats who refuses to pay his fare, and remove him to the baggage or other suitable car or place; may, without a warrant, arrest any person committing any of the offences specified in section one hundred and four; and railway police officers may, without a warrant, arrest any person committing any of the offences specified in section ninety-four of chapter one hundred and sixty-one. In addition to the aforementioned powers, said railroad, railway, railway express or steamboat police officers shall possess and exercise such other powers to arrest without a warrant on the premises, cars, vehicles, vessels and boats of such corporation or company and at the wharves and landing places owned or used by such carrier by water, as are conferred on police officers of the cities and towns of the commonwealth, or may arrest without a warrant off such premises when in fresh and continued pursuit for a violation for which such officers are empowered to arrest without a warrant on such premises. Railroad police officers shall have authority to issue citations for violations of section two hundred and eighteen of chapter one hundred and sixty. Said citations shall have the same force and effect as citations issued pursuant to sections two, three, five, seven, nine and ten of chapter ninety.
*Chapter 159: Section 95 Compensation of police; liability for misconduct of police*
Section 95. Railroad, railway, railway express and steamboat police officers shall be paid by the corporation or company upon whose petition they are appointed. Such corporation or company shall be liable for any official misconduct of such officers to the same extent as for torts of agents or servants in their employ.

*CHAPTER 22C. *THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE
*Chapter 22C: Section 69 Standards of skill for special officers licensed under sections 56 to 68; rules and regulations*
Section 69. The colonel of state police may promulgate rules and regulations as may be necessary to insure proper standards of skill for special state police officers licensed by said colonel under the provisions of sections fifty-six to sixty-eight, inclusive.
*Code of Massachusetts Regulations*
TITLE 515: Department of State police

*5.00: STANDARDS OF SKILL FOR SPECIAL STATE POLICE OFFICERS *
Section 5.01: Purpose 
5.02: Scope and Applicability 
5.03: Definitions 
5.04: General Standards for Appointment 
5.05: Training Standards for Special State Police Officers 
5.06: In-Service Training Standards 
5.07: Warrant Service and Felony Notification Procedures 
5.08: Penalties


*5.01: Purpose *
The purpose of 515 CMR 5.00 et seq. is to provide Rules and 
Regulations necessary to insure proper standards of skill for 
special state police officers pursuant to the terms and 
provisions of M.G.L. c. 22C, s. 69.

*5.02: Scope and Applicability *
515 CMR 5.00 et seq. is adopted by the Department of State 
Police under the authority of M.G.L. c. 22C, s. 69 and St. 
1991, c. 412 to insure proper standards of skill for special 
state police officers licensed by the Colonel of the 
Department of State Police under the provisions of M.G.L. c. 
22C, s.s. 56 through 68.

*5.03: Definitions *
Agency. Any institution, department, agency, society, 
authority, college, university, hospital, or corporation which 
is authorized pursuant to M.G.L. c. 22C, s.s. 56 through 68, 
to request or petition the Colonel to appoint certain 
employees of such agency as special state police officers

Colonel. The Colonel of the Department of State Police.

Department. The Department of State Police, a department 
within the Executive Office of Public Safety, as created by 
St. 1991, c. 412.

Qualified Officer of Agency. A person designated by an agency 
to act as chief or director of the special state police 
officers of said agency.

Special State Police Officers. Any person employed by an 
agency and duly appointed by the Colonel as a special state 
police officer in accordance with M.G.L. c. 22C, s.s. 56 
through 68. 
*5.04: General Standards for Appointment *
(1) Applicant. Must not be less than 19 years old, a United 
States citizen, and an employee of an agency described in 
M.G.L. c. 22C, s.s. 56 through 68.

(2) Fingerprinting. The requesting agency shall submit with 
the application form referenced in 515 CMR 5.04(5) two 
fingerprint cards for each applicant, of the type currently in 
use by the Department's Identification Section.

(3) References. Each applicant shall submit reference letters 
from three citizens of the United States who have known the 
applicant for at least three years preceding the date of 
application. The letters shall include statements relative to 
the applicant's character and his/her appointment suitability.

The following text is effective 12/27/96

(4) Application Form. 
(a) A standard Department application form shall be 
completed by each applicant, notarized, endorsed by the 
qualified officer of the requesting agency, and forwarded 
to the Department. 
(b) The form shall contain a disclaimer whereby the agency 
agrees to indemnify and hold harmless the Colonel and/or 
the Department against any and all damages and liability 
resulting from or in consequence of the negligent or 
wrongful act or omission of the applicant while acting 
within the scope of his/her office, employment or 
commission.

(5) Applicant Processing Procedure. The Department, upon 
receipt of all required submissions, shall review and act upon 
the applicant's appointment. Upon determination of the 
applicant's status, the Department shall notify the qualified 
officer as to its decision.

(6) Carrying of Firearms by Special State Police Officers. 
(a) A special state police officer employed by any agency 
shall not carry a firearm on duty unless the officer 
complies with 515 CMR 5.04(7)(b), (c) and (d). 
(b) The special state police officer shall successfully 
complete a firearms training instruction program as 
approved by the Colonel. 
(c) The special state police officer shall have been issued 
a license to carry firearms in accordance with M.G.L. c. 
140, s.131. 
(d) The special state police officer shall successfully 
complete a firearms training component of the annual 
in-service training program further described in 515 CMR 
5.06. 
(e) Upon the discharge of an authorized service firearm, 
whether on or off duty, the special state police officer, 
through the qualified officer of the employing agency, 
shall immediately notify, by telephone, the Department's 
Crime Prevention and Control Unit in the County where the 
incident occurred. A written report shall be forwarded to 
the appropriate Crime Prevention and Control Unit by the 
qualified officer of the agency no later than five days 
after the incident. This reporting procedure is not 
required if the firearm was discharged during authorized 
firearms training programs or events sponsored by an agency 
or the Department.

(7) Conformance to Training Standards. 
(a) On or after July 1, 1994, all applicants for 
appointment as special state police officers, shall be 
required to have successfully completed an approved course 
of training for special state police officers as further 
described by 515 CMR 5.05(1), (2) and (3). 
(b) All persons appointed as special state police officers 
prior to July 1, 1994, shall not be required to conform to 
the provisions of 515 CMR 5.04(a). 
(c) On or after July 1, 1994, all appointees, regardless of 
initial appointment date, shall be required, annually, to 
complete an approved course of in-service training as 
further described in 515 CMR 5.06. 
(d) Failure to comply with any term or provision of 515 CMR 
5.04 shall result in license suspension, revocation or 
non-renewal.

Fees. 
(a) Original and renewal applications submitted in 
accordance with M.G.L. c. 22C, s. 63, shall be accompanied 
by a fee, the amount of which shall be determined annually 
by the Commissioner of Administration and Finance pursuant 
to the provisions of M.G.L. c. 7, s. 3b. 
(b) Requests for M.G.L. c. 22C, s. 63 renewals shall be 
submitted to the Department at least 30 days prior to 
expiration of the license.

(9) Department's Notification of Termination. The Department 
shall be notified immediately, in writing, by the qualified 
officer of an agency ceasing to require the services of a 
special state police officer. The qualified officer shall, 
within 30 days thereafter, return such special state police 
officer's identification card to the Department. Upon receipt 
of such notification, the Department shall rescind the license 
and all police powers of such special state police officer.

The following text is effective 12/27/96

(10) Annual List of Employees. 
(a) On or after January 1st, but not later than January 
31st, each calendar year, each agency shall submit a list 
of special state police officers so employed to the 
Department, to include the names, dates of birth, 
addresses, social security numbers, special state police 
warrant/license numbers, expiration dates, firearms license 
numbers with expiration dates, and latest completion dates 
of in-service training for each special state police 
officer on a form approved by the Colonel. The list shall 
contain a description of the make, model and serial number 
of all authorized firearms carried by special state police 
officers of the agency, whether property of such agency or 
of the officer. 
(b) In addition to the requirements of 515 CMR 5.04(11)(a), 
the Departments of Mental Health, Mental Retardation and 
Public Health shall denote the institution to which each 
officer was assigned on January 1st of the referenced year.

(11) Warrant Identification Card. Upon the Department's 
determination that the applicant has met all requirements for 
appointment, an appointment warrant will be forwarded to the 
agency in the name of the appointee. Following administration 
of the prescribed oath by a notary public, the warrant shall 
be returned to the Department and the agency shall retain a 
warrant, a Department approved identification card will be 
issued to the officer and such identification shall be carried 
by said officer at all times while on duty.

(12) Applicant's Criminal History. 
(a) Any person convicted of a felony shall not be appointed 
as a special state police officer. 
(b) The Department shall revoke forthwith the license of 
any special state police officer convicted of a felony. 
(c) The qualified officer of an agency, upon notification 
of the felonious arrest, indictment, or issuance of 
criminal complaint or initiation of a criminal 
investigation against a special state police officer of 
that agency, shall immediately restrict such officer's 
duties to administrative functions. As soon as possible. 
the agency shall notify the Department in writing of such 
action, so that the Colonel may restrict the enforcement 
powers of such officer as he deems necessary.

(13) Reappointment. Any special state police officer who has 
left the employment of an agency in good standing may, within 
three years, be reappointed by the Colonel, as a special state 
police officer upon completion of the appropriate course of 
in-service training as described in 515 CMR 5.06. If the 
period of separation is greater than three years, prior to 
reappointment, the Colonel may require further training in 
addition to that described in 515 CMR 5.06.

(14) Enforcement of Motor Vehicle and/or Recreational Vehicle 
Regulations by Special State Police. Any special state police 
officer empowered to enforce either M.G.L. c. 90B and/or 
M.G.L. c. 90C shall successfully complete a program of motor 
vehicle law training approved by the Colonel in addition to 
all other training required by 515 CMR 5.00.

*5.05: Training Standards for Special State Police Officers *
(1) On or after July 1, 1994, all applicants for appointment 
to the position of special state police officer, shall 
successfully complete a recruit training instruction program. 
Prior to admission into the recruit training instruction 
program, all applicants shall be required to pass reasonable 
medical/physical fitness standards as approved by the Colonel.

(3) Programs of recruit training instruction approved by the 
Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council, other 
governmental body, or recognized professional association of 
a group of agencies or institutions, may be submitted to the 
Colonel for acceptance and approval in lieu of requirements of 
515 CMR 5.05(1). All determinations of equivalency as made by 
the Colonel shall be final. 

The following text is effective 12/27/96

(3) The core curriculum of all programs of recruit training 
instruction referred to in 515 CMR 5.05(1) and (2) shall 
consist of a minimum of 300 hours of training.


*5.06: In-Service Training Standards *
In order to maintain a current and valid appointment, all 
special state police officers, regardless of initial 
appointment date, shall successfully complete an annual 
program of in-service training approved by the Colonel.

*5.07: Warrant Service and Felony Notification Procedures *
(1) Arrest and Search Warrant Procedures. 
(a) Any special state police officer seeking a search or 
arrest warrant from a court of competent jurisdiction to be 
served at a location not within the statutory 
jurisdictional boundaries of the employing agency, shall 
notify the Department's Troop Commander, or his designee, 
in the County where the warrant will be served, prior to 
service of the warrant. 
(b) A special state police officer serving an arrest or 
search warrant, at a location not within the statutory 
jurisdictional boundaries of the employing agency, shall be 
accompanied by a sworn member of the Department, or if 
authorized by the Troop commander, or his designee, a sworn 
member of a local police department of competent 
jurisdiction. In no case shall an arrest or search warrant 
be served by a special state police officer of any agency, 
at a location not within the agency's jurisdictional 
boundaries, without a sworn member of the Department or a 
sworn member of a local police department present at time 
and place of service, excepting instances of articulable 
exigent circumstances. 
(c) A qualified officer of each agency noted in M.G.L. c. 
22C, s.s. 56 through 68, shall report the following 
information monthly to the Department for each warrant 
issued. Type of warrant, warrant number, reason for 
issuance, authorizing Court, names of arrestees, locations 
of buildings, dwellings or vehicles searched and identity 
of the sworn member of the Department or local police 
department present at time of warrant service. Only those 
search and/or arrest warrants which agencies have applied 
for at courts of competent jurisdiction by submission of 
affidavits or sworn statements are required to be reported 
in this manner.

(2) Felony Notification Procedures. A qualified officer of 
each agency noted in M.G.L. c. 22C, s.s. 56 through 68, shall 
submit, on a form approved by the Colonel, a monthly report to 
the Department indicating all crimes, classified as felonies, 
which have occurred within the agency's jurisdiction during 
the previous month.

*5.08: Penalties *
A violation of the terms and/or provisions of 515 CMR 5.00 
may result in the denial, suspension, revocation, or 
non-renewal of the violator's special state police license.

REGULATORY AUTHORITY

515 CMR 5.00: M.G.L. c. 22C, s.s. 56 through 68. 

effective 05/30/97


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice answer!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

indeed


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you very much for the info but I want to be called a Special State Police Trooper not Officer.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

masscopguy said:


> Thank you very much for the info but I want to be called a Special State Police Trooper not Officer.


I think Gil can take care of that in the MassCopsHQ "backroom" - You need to bring the following: 1 year supply of Miller Light, ID, and $5000 cash! :---)

Be prepared for a cavity search.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mr.anttrax said:


> I think Gil can take care of that in the MassCopsHQ "backroom" - You need to bring the following: 1 year supply of Miller Light, ID, and $5000 cash! :---)
> 
> Be prepared for a cavity search.


 DAmn, one year supply of Miller Lite for Gil is like what...a six pack!


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

thank you


----------

